# Smith/Harder sanders



## snowblade (Jan 4, 2000)

Lately I've seen a lot of trucks with Smith/Harder v-box sanders. They're electric powered and work ooff the trucks battery. I was talking to Dino, and he said he likes them. Anyone else use them here? Also, has anyone installed a control like the buyers one (used on the small tailgate sanders) on their sander?Lights?

Thanks in advance

Justin


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I don't own an electric v-box, all of mine are gas or hydrolic power. Downeaster makes a great electric v-box. There is a nursing home near my house, they plow and sand their own lot and use an electric v-box. They love it nice a quite, to keep everyone in bed. If an electric v-box can spread sand/salt. It should do pure salt no problem, because salt is a lot lighter than sand/salt. Anyways they are built in maine, go to www.sandspreader.com. Installing an electric v-box is easy, all you have to do is run the battery cables and controll wires.

The have pictures of the controlls and the spreaders.

Geoff


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes I do own one and I love it. No gas engine to worry about, no $$$ central hydro to plumb in. Mine is all stainless, so no rust or paint to worry about.
Just flip a switch and go. Very well put together. 
I dont use a vaiable speed controller, seems to work fine at one speed.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------



## snowblade (Jan 4, 2000)

Dino, how much do they cost new, for like a 3yrd one?
Thanks

Justin


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

the unit goes for around 3750$ with tax. That will get you about a 1.7 yard unit. Now you can buy a 10" extention for the top and that will give you about 3 yars capacity, but they want 400$ for that. So I added a 2x8 around the top of mine for 25$ and I have about 2.75 capacity.
Dino

----------
Professional Ice and Snow Management 
Products:Services:Equipment www.sima.org


----------

